# Urlaub



## Nightrider28 (10 Aug. 2009)

Hallo Leute,
melde mich für zwei Tage aus dem Urlaub zurück 
Am Mittwoch bin ich schon wieder ne Woche weg!


----------



## General (10 Aug. 2009)

Man hast du es gut, dann einen schönen Urlaub Nightrider28


----------



## Katzun (10 Aug. 2009)

du hast ein leben

wo warste denn und fährst/fliegst wieder hin?


----------



## maierchen (14 Aug. 2009)

herzlich wilkommen hier und viel spass beim stöbern


----------



## Nightrider28 (19 Aug. 2009)

So, bin wieder da.
Ich war erst 2 Wochen an der Nordsee und jetzt noch eine Woche in Italien.
Hat sich hier irgenwas besonderes getan?


----------



## General (19 Aug. 2009)

Welcome back



> Hat sich hier irgenwas besonderes getan?



Na dann schaue mal in neue Beiträge


----------

